# Veronica Maya Miss Piede d'Oro 2018



## Willy Wonka (15 Ottobre 2018)

Sono terminate ieri le votazioni per eleggere Miss Piede d'Oro 2018. Come da previsione, ha vinto per il secondo anno consecutivo la showgirl Veronica Maya.
Secondo posto per Caterina Balivo, che ha pagato soprattutto un'uscita infelice sui social negli ultimi giorni che le ha fatto perdere molti punti nel testa a testa con la Maya.
Terzo posto per Francesca Leto.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

La stavo per mettere io. 

Complimenti alla Maya, meritato. La Balivo si è ammosciata. Guardiamo uno dei più grandi momenti top di questa grande conduttrice (e grande gnocca) :





Un bellissimo video di 13 minuti di goduria


----------



## __king george__ (15 Ottobre 2018)

noto che questa dei piedi è una passione diffusissima...a me sinceramente non fanno ne caldo ne freddo….apprezzo e posso "ingrifarmi" per una certa scarpa sandalo ecc ma per un discorso di contesto...il piede in se non mi dice molto…


noto però che è veramente diffusissima...


----------



## Miro (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono terminate ieri le votazioni per eleggere Miss Piede d'Oro 2018. Come da previsione, ha vinto per il secondo anno consecutivo la showgirl Veronica Maya.
> Secondo posto per Caterina Balivo, che ha pagato soprattutto un'uscita infelice sui social negli ultimi giorni che le ha fatto perdere molti punti nel testa a testa con la Maya.
> Terzo posto per Francesca Leto.



Peppe Fetish approva.

Ma veramente esiste un premio del genere?


----------



## Love (15 Ottobre 2018)

a me i piedi fanno arrapare tantissimo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> a me i piedi fanno arrapare tantissimo...



De gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum.


----------

